# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  الجزء الثاني من بحث الزواج العرفي

## اشرف سعد الدين



----------


## عاصم

أستاذ أشرف برجاء اعادة انزال الملف مره أخرى لأنه غير مرفق مع المشاركة

----------


## اشرف سعد الدين



----------

